# Root Beer "Float"



## lollarossa (Feb 22, 2006)

I am working on a new dessert for the restaurant and need some ideas. The basis is a Frozen Root Beer mousse (Glace), house made vanilla ice cream center, with a sasparilla sauce. Can anybody suggest an accompianment for the "float"? The only thing I can think of is some sort of cookie.


----------



## lessa (Jun 11, 2008)

I think you can't go wrong with cookies here, but a low labor cookie would be the best. Florentines w/o the chocolate dip would be really cool, kind of a lacy bubble action to match the "bubbles" in the Root Beer.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Lessa's idea sounds good.
You could also use a tuile "straw".


----------



## lollarossa (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanx for the ideas. I am doing a tuile for the "handle". The shape is a cylinder from PVC pipe.......but that might change to a pulled sugar handle that has root beer extract incorporated in it. And I am using a chocolate cigarette for the "straw". I was thinking like a white chocolate macaroon, or something along those lines. 

But keep the ideas coming. I can pull inspiration from anything.


Once the deal is done I will try to figure out how to upload some pics.


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

coconut macaroon - thin

and try the root beer float with chocolate ice cream....


----------

